# Air-N-Water Scratch and Dent



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I have been looking everywhere for a Newair AW-181E, but everyone seems to be out of stock. The only one available on the web is a scratch and dent model from Air-N-Water. Does anyone have any experience with buying a scratch an dent from Air-N-Water? It's about $80 cheaper, but they give you zero information on the extent of the damage, which makes me more than a little nervous. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks and happy holidays!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I was going to buy one so I called them up and they couldn't really confirm with me what damages there may or may not be.

Seemed like a crap shoot.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

rtrimbath said:


> I have been looking everywhere for a Newair AW-181E, but everyone seems to be out of stock. The only one available on the web is a scratch and dent model from Air-N-Water. Does anyone have any experience with buying a scratch an dent from Air-N-Water? It's about $80 cheaper, but they give you zero information on the extent of the damage, which makes me more than a little nervous. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks and happy holidays!


If you buy one please let us know what condition it was in okay? I was thinking of this option as well.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

I got a scratch and dent Koldfront 28 bottle from them. The "scratch and dent" was a tiny scratch on the top of the fridge and a little bit of grey-silver paint missing from the top bevel of the door. 

Otherwise, it was perfect. So uh, I covered the parts with sharpie and it looks fine.


----------



## enigmamdw (Apr 12, 2013)

Try E-bay first. 
The same coolers, and many others, exist there and in larger numbers. Many are scratch and dent but you get to see what they actually look like before deciding on that specific machine. Also there isn't a high demand for these machines within their intended target on eBay so you can often get a great deal there. (Just picked up a mildly dented NewAir AW281E for $160 shipped.) 

Air-N-Water will not tell you the actual condition of the unit. Just a blanket statement that it will be functional.


----------



## Stickymatch (Dec 31, 2013)

Although not scratch n dent, I bought my 280E from Amazon for $230 and at the time, they also had the 281Es. This was about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought two used Koldfronts. Mine were open box, though. Aside from a missing handle on one of them I had nothing wrong. I'd say it is a safe bet.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

I literally just ordered a scratch & dent Newair from air-n-water about 5 mins ago. It was a huge savings ($100) so I will let you know if the gamble pays off


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I literally just ordered a scratch & dent Newair from air-n-water about 5 mins ago. It was a huge savings ($100) so I will let you know if the gamble pays off


Awesome I am very curious.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

The reason I'm looking for a 181e is that I ordered drawers for a 181e from Forrest in November. At the time I never would have thought obtaining a Newair 181e would be so damn difficult! I got word from Newair that a new shipment will be available on January 21st, but the wait is killing me. I was hoping to have my wine cooler prepped and ready for the drawers, but it looks like that's not going to happen.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Mine should be here on Tuesday. I just placed my order with Forrest for drawers. So I should be ready for the FL summer this year


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I ended up caving when I found an 181e on Overstock.com. Paid way too much, but what can you do. Just waiting on my drawers now. I'm right around 2 months, so I'm hoping the wait will be coming to an end soon.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

ProjectSunfire said:


> Mine should be here on Tuesday. I just placed my order with Forrest for drawers. So I should be ready for the FL summer this year


I am bumping this thread, I am curious to see how it turned out! Please post pics of any damage!


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

TJB said:


> I am bumping this thread, I am curious to see how it turned out! Please post pics of any damage!


I have received it. I had it shipped to my office but had a late meeting and didn't have time to pick it up last night. I will have a full review with photos tonight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

rtrimbath said:


> I have been looking everywhere for a Newair AW-181E, but everyone seems to be out of stock. The only one available on the web is a scratch and dent model from Air-N-Water. Does anyone have any experience with buying a scratch an dent from Air-N-Water? It's about $80 cheaper, but they give you zero information on the extent of the damage, which makes me more than a little nervous. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks and happy holidays!


It's really a case by case call.
I have seen some with hardly noticeable imperfections.
And others crushed on a pallet looks like a high low hit them
If you cant see it.
My advice don't buy it.
My buddy got stuck paying the return shipping on one.
He disputed it with the credit card company.
The vendor he bought it from said and i quote.
"He knew it was damaged when he bought it."
The credit card company did nothing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My favorite place to shop has plenty!
Amazon.com: NewAir AW-181E Space Saver 18 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler, Stainless Steel: Appliances

Good Luck enjoy your purchase!


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> It's really a case by case call.
> I have seen some with hardly noticeable imperfections.
> And others crushed on a pallet looks like a high low hit them
> If you cant see it.
> ...


Thanks for the comment Tony. It gave me a little piece of mind seeing that I bought the cooler new and paid the higher price. I have OCD and thinking about it now, even if it had a slight dent I would have obsessed over it. But damn, that price made it tempting.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Here it is...just got home and unpacked it. Damage is on the back of the unit. Lower edge and top corner. I plugged it in and it works just like new. Considering this will be going in a closet and I will never even see the damage...I am quite pleased with the roll of dice 

































The rest of it is perfect.


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

Sweet. I'm glad to hear it worked out OK for you. Keep us up to date on the conversion process.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

ProjectSunfire said:


> Here it is...just got home and unpacked it. Damage is on the back of the unit. Lower edge and top corner. I plugged it in and it works just like new. Considering this will be going in a closet and I will never even see the damage...I am quite pleased with the roll of dice
> 
> View attachment 47573
> 
> ...


Thanx for the post, glad you are happy with it and good luck!


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Well I ended up saving just over $100 on a new one. So I applied that towards ordering drawers right away. Funny how our logic works sometimes haha


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Here's some irony for you. Paid an arm and a leg for a new cooler and it arrived scratched and dented. Nothing major or bad enough to return, but still kind of a bummer.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

rtrimbath said:


> Here's some irony for you. Paid an arm and a leg for a new cooler and it arrived scratched and dented. Nothing major or bad enough to return, but still kind of a bummer.
> View attachment 47619
> 
> View attachment 47620


I know we all like instant gratification but I would call up the vendor and tell them what happened, at the least they should give a discount.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

TJB said:


> I know we all like instant gratification but I would call up the vendor and tell them what happened, at the least they should give a discount.


I just got done talking with them and they offered me a return (never said whether they'd pay for return shipping) or a $5 credit. Seeing as I have already lined the interior with cedar, I took the $5. Kind of got hosed, but that's how it goes.


----------

